# seeing is believing



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Makes you wonder how he learned this!


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

What is sad is that I learned that lesson decades ago, just never considered trying to do it deliberately. On a positive note, he might be better if he went to the local welding shop and bought some tungsten for the electrodes. They will last a whole lot longer than the copper wire.


----------



## Mike Flea (Apr 8, 2014)

That's pretty neat!


----------

